# US Death Note Remake in the works!



## kewlmyc (Jun 2, 2008)

> The production notes for the recent horror films Shutter and The Strangers both reveal that America's Vertigo Entertainment is developing a remake of the Death Note franchise and has hired Vlas and Charles Parlapanides to write the screenplay. In Tsugumi Ohba and Takeshi Obata's hit Death Note manga, a teenager finds a notebook with which he can put people to death by writing their names. He begins a self-anointed crusade against the criminals of the world, and a cat-and-mouse game begins with the authorities and one idiosyncratic genius detective.
> 
> Vertigo Entertainment (no relation to DC Comics' Vertigo imprint or the United Kingdom's Vertigo Films) has developed or is developing remakes of Ju-on (The Grudge), Dark Water, Infernal Affairs (The Departed), Gin gwai (The Eye), Shutter, My Sassy Girl, Jungdok (Possession), and Janghwa, Hongryeon (The Uninvited). The Parlapanides brothers are writers and executive producers of Undercover, an update of the 21 Jump Street television series which is under development for the CW network.
> 
> The Death Note manga has already been adapted into two Japanese live-action films with one spinoff film, an animated television series, assorted television specials, and novels. Viz Media is releasing the manga, the anime series, and a novel, while Viz Pictures released the first Japanese live-action film in theaters in May.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 2, 2008)

God does he look smug


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn interesting. =D

Can't wait to see who plays L.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 2, 2008)

FFS ppl need to stop stealing shit from the East.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 2, 2008)

That dude doesn't look ill enough to be Light.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 2, 2008)

well i hope the character are original ofcourse, i also hope the Death god would be diferent than Ryuk maybe Anubis looks.



LayZ said:


> That dude doesn't look ill enough to be Light.


that because he is not the actor playing it, not even light haven't been confirmed.


----------



## Emery (Jun 2, 2008)

Couldn't be any worse than the Japanese movies.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 2, 2008)

The main character in the japanese ones looked like a 50 year old wigwearing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). This one is actually good


----------



## kewlmyc (Jun 2, 2008)

LayZ said:


> That dude doesn't look ill enough to be Light.



Don't worry, Light's actor hasn't been chosen yet.  Heck, the script hasn't even been greenlit yet.


----------



## .44 (Jun 2, 2008)

4Kids is making Sleep Note.  A young man named Blinky Shuteye finds the Sleep Note and is visited by the nap god Sleepy the Magic Dragon.  When Blinky writes a name in the Sleep Note they fall asleep for two whole weeks .  Also, he can write what their dreams will be and get this...he gives some of them nightmares.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 2, 2008)

Strangely enough, I'm optimistic.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 2, 2008)

Considering the Jap live action version blew monkey balls, the Americans have a good chance of comparative success.


----------



## Shade (Jun 2, 2008)

Zac Effron seriously looks like Light though.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kreig (Jun 2, 2008)

I could so be Light.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 2, 2008)

Who would be a good candidate for L?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2008)

I doubt they'd cast Zac Effron to play Light, but if they did then...lol....


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I doubt they'd cast Zac Effron to play Light, but if they did then...lol....



lol, I don't see why not he clearly looks like Light. xD


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> lol, I don't see why not he clearly looks like Light. xD



maybe cause he don't seem like someone who can do the part well


i'd like to see how he opens a bag of chips while watching tv even light made that cool


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 2, 2008)

I saw Vertigo and got all excited only find it had no connection to the comics. Fuck this shit is gonna suck.


----------



## LordUchiha (Jun 2, 2008)

Deathnote movie = awsome
Deathnote movie dubbed = odd but cool
American remake of Deathnote = garbage
any questions?


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome, but if Shila Buff is anywhere near this I am not seeing it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2008)

LordUchiha said:


> Deathnote movie = awsome
> Deathnote movie dubbed = odd but cool
> American remake of Deathnote = garbage
> any questions?



Yeah how you come across that? 

Deathnote Movie = Sucked dick, acting was laughable, cgi was shit, need i go on? 

Deathnote movie dubbed = No such thing as a good dubbed movie from japan, best are godzilla and it's cause it's so funny. 

Deathnote american remake = Actually hire good actors, much better cgi, don't have it in japan, put it in the US, and could have even a better story.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 3, 2008)

It will turn out like some DBZ real action movie shit.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 3, 2008)

It will be better then the Japanese counter part.

Amnerican B/C movies > 99.9% of Japanese "A" list movies


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 3, 2008)

Shade said:


> Zac Effron seriously looks like Light though.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I honestly wouldnt mind if he played the part at all. Hell since he looks like light as long as he'll be able to act the part im all for it.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 3, 2008)

> US Death Note Remake in the works!


Good thing I don't care about Fail Note. I hope they get Heidi Montag to play Misa, and her hubby, Spencer dickhead as Light.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 3, 2008)

LordUchiha said:


> Deathnote movie = awsome
> Deathnote movie dubbed = odd but cool
> American remake of Deathnote = garbage
> any questions?



Yeah what do you want your neg to say. 

Jesus how dumb do you have to be to judge something that has barely been announced and you know next to nothing about?



Sasori said:


> FFS ppl need to stop stealing shit from the East.




When they stop stealing our technology.



mystictrunks said:


> It will be better then the Japanese counter part.
> 
> Amnerican B/C movies > 99.9% of Japanese "A" list movies



I have to agree some, Weeaboos can't seem to say something Japanese sucks more than its American counterpart no matter how bad it is, just like blacks can't say OJ was guilty.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't see how it could turn out worse then the Japanese one. I mean America has Japan beat in every category when it comes to live entertainment(unless you count weird reality t.v.) better set designers, better sound engineers, better actors, more money, etc etc.

I think people are forgetting there's more to movies then just actors/directors/writers. Sure you need those but for a truly great movie you need everything else as well


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jun 3, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Awesome, but if Shila Buff is anywhere near this I am not seeing it.



Whats wrong with Even stevens? He is the shit, and I enjoyed Holes, Transofmrers, Indiana jones, and that horror movie he was in, of which I cant think of the name currently.


----------



## T4R0K (Jun 3, 2008)

Hum... So the new trend in Hollywood is adaptations of animes ?

There's rumors and buzz around the US Eva movie, but I wonder if they'd try to do TTGL... That's challenge !


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 3, 2008)

us has no original ideas


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah, most movies have either been remakes of old movies or adaptations of already existing series...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 3, 2008)

this is a remake of a new series


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> us has no original ideas



Yeah because Japan and it's 100 super powered spiky haired hero's are all original


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 3, 2008)

Hong Kong Cinema is the best.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 3, 2008)

If you keep suggesting that that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Efron might play Light, it'll happen.


----------



## kewlmyc (Jun 3, 2008)

Zarakira said:


> If you keep suggesting that that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Efron might play Light, it'll happen.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 3, 2008)

kewlmyc said:


>



ever feel like stabbing ur genitals with a pencil, cause that thought just ran thru my mind after sseeing this post.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2008)

My only issue is if they keep L as eccentric as in the manga. As for Zac Efron, he ain't tall or good enough to pull of Light.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 3, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> I don't see how it could turn out worse then the Japanese one. I mean America has Japan beat in every category when it comes to live entertainment(unless you count weird reality t.v.) better set designers, better sound engineers, better actors, more money, etc etc.
> 
> I think people are forgetting there's more to movies then just actors/directors/writers. Sure you need those but for a truly great movie you need everything else as well



japanese have cooler cars 

but i agree with the rest


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 3, 2008)

I loved the anime the Japanese movie seemed as if Ryuk had written the movie name down in his Death Note. The movie was a bag of shit.

I'm going to look forward to this the same way as I am with DBZ, hoping that it's good but not holding my breath.


----------



## Xelt (Jun 3, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> ever feel like stabbing ur genitals with a pencil, cause that thought just ran thru my mind after sseeing this post.




I wonder why there are so many Zac Effon/Light pictures.

I hope he doesn't get cast as Light, sure he looks the part...but he can no way in hell pull off Yagami Light!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 3, 2008)

damm, just get new actors, i vomit when i see the same actors forced into roles just to feed the agents money


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 3, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> When they stop stealing our technology.



What kinda technology you talking about? From what I see, most of our technology (games, computers, and etc) are exported from Eastern countries (especially Asia). We barely make anything anymore in this country.




> just like blacks can't say OJ was guilty.


Where the fuck do you live at?


----------



## chaosakita (Jun 3, 2008)

Shade said:


> Zac Effron seriously looks like Light though.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



And he's gay enough to be him too!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 3, 2008)

^ the chin isn't pointy and the eyes aren't very big.  He only looks like light if you don't know what light looks like

also, despite the best intentions of the poster above, light isn't a homo, and only queers will watch a DN movie starring the homo previosly from hs musical


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 3, 2008)

I'd say Death Note is the kind of thing a little more friendly to live action than DB. I mean, besides Shinigami, there aren't really visuals in it that can't be replicated with live actors on a set. 

Of course, I think this would have been better if America made it a live action TV show instead. Would be easier than condensing everything in a movie or two depending on what they plan to cut. 



Dimezanime19 said:


> What kinda technology you talking about? From what I see, most of our technology (games, computers, and etc) are exported from Eastern countries (especially Asia). We barely make anything anymore in this country.



So you basically supported his notion than Japan takes technology from others. None of what you listed were invented there. Japan's always been good at taking foreign ideas and putting their own spin on them. They don't invent, they improve.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 3, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> So you basically supported his notion than Japan takes technology from others. None of what you listed were invented there. Japan's always been good at taking foreign ideas and putting their own spin on them. They don't invent, they improve.



I wasn't quite sure, reason why I stated "what kinda technology you talking about?" But from what I gathered, I thought he was referring to the equipment and (electronic/technology) products manufactured and assembled in the East. And I didn't specifically say Japan; I said Eastern countries.


----------



## Balladbird (Jun 3, 2008)

If it's even remotely faithful to its source I see no reason to doubt a DN American remake would be, at worst, not a bad way to kill a summer night.

Given the premise, though, I fear the wrong director might see fit to turn it into a traditional American-horror style movie.  You know, the "how many teenagers can we kill in two hours" sort of fare.  It's doubtful, but a bit spinetingling.  ^^

If the DBZ movie proves as horrible a disappointment as the Speed Racer movie was in the box office, the trend of movies based on anime might be over before it begins.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2008)

im not a big fan of dn to begin with, but come on can we get something even slighlty original out of hollywood these days


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 3, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> im not a big fan of dn to begin with, but come on can we get something even slighlty original out of hollywood these days



Define "original" because that is nonexistent these days.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 3, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Awesome, but if Shila Buff is anywhere near this I am not seeing it.



What're u talking about? he's a great actor.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 3, 2008)

I think this could be good actually. I've never actually seen the Japanese movies though.



Royal_Devil1 said:


> Define "original" because that is nonexistent these days.



I wouldn't exactly say that. I'd say there are still some original ideas, but there are a lot less of them nowadays.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2008)

Rob Lucci said:


> I think this could be good actually. I've never actually seen the Japanese movies though.



Good don't waste your time, they SUCK.


----------



## Batman (Jun 3, 2008)

10 bucks says it doesn't have shinigami's in it, and if it does they'll just be some guys in a suit and trench coat.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 3, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Good don't waste your time, they SUCK.



Yeah, I hear that a lot. That's pretty much the main reason I never bothered.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't see how people can make the assumption that the American adaptation will be so horrendous, even in comparison to the Japanese version.  The Live Action movie was Sci-Fi Channel Original Movie bad.

If they cast John Goodman as L, and make him talk with a overbearing lisp, it'd be better than "Jazz Hands"


----------



## Monna (Jun 3, 2008)

This is gonna suck balls. That Japanese movies were good though.


----------



## Halo (Jun 4, 2008)

I hate admitting to the fact that Zac Efron looks like Light....but must I repeat...Zac Efron? That guy just irks me.


----------



## Emery (Jun 5, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> This is gonna suck balls. That Japanese movies were good though.



The Japanese movies were complete and utter _ass._


----------



## Bender (Jun 5, 2008)

Why can't they just be more original man make a spin-off plz don't rape the Death Note characters


----------



## SENTINEL (Jun 5, 2008)

wow..old news is old. 

But new news, The leader singer of Dune will be a perfect L.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 7, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> I'd say Death Note is the kind of thing a little more friendly to live action than DB. I mean, besides Shinigami, there aren't really visuals in it that can't be replicated with live actors on a set.
> 
> *Of course, I think this would have been better if America made it a live action TV show instead.* Would be easier than condensing everything in a movie or two depending on what they plan to cut.
> 
> ...



This actually isn't a bad idea. Every episode ends with a cliffhanger to get people pumped up for the next one. Better then everything being cramped into one movie or two.


----------



## demonhunter007 (Jun 7, 2008)

YES!!!  *runs around screaming for about 10 minutes*

Sorry first time I've heard of this.  I also saw a screenshot for a Death Note game...I guess I should go check the gaming department...


----------



## Talon. (Jun 7, 2008)

its gonna suck if the wrong ppl work on it  
I would personally like to see Speildberg produce,Michael Bay direct, Jessica Alba=Misa, Haley Joel Osment=Light, Dane Cook=Ryuk, and Seth Green as L
I came up with a random name for someone to play L, but Dane Cook is a PERFECT Ryuk


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 7, 2008)

.44 said:


> 4Kids is making Sleep Note.  A young man named Blinky Shuteye finds the Sleep Note and is visited by the nap god Sleepy the Magic Dragon.  When Blinky writes a name in the Sleep Note they fall asleep for two whole weeks .  Also, he can write what their dreams will be and get this...he gives some of them nightmares.






no, another thing americans will ruin.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jun 8, 2008)

wow the resemblnance between zac efron and light is startling.  It's a shame zac efron has to be such douche.


----------



## Lady (Jun 10, 2008)

mary no jutsu said:


> wow the resemblnance between zac efron and light is startling.  It's a shame zac efron has to be such douche.



I've never seen Efron try a serious role, so I dunno. I'd lol if he ends up being cast, since it'd be the internet's fault.


----------



## Chee (Jun 10, 2008)

Dammit! 

Another film that I wanted to direct gets directed before I even finish high school. 

But I'm happy. I sorta wanted to see a Hollywood version of it.


----------



## Kyounkun (Jun 10, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! ZAC EFRON IS SO GAAY!!!!! D : < raawwwrrr


----------



## nanni (Jun 11, 2008)

but will it work?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't see it not working. It has a good formula. All they have to do is not screw it up.


----------



## Denji (Jun 11, 2008)

Ugh. All Hollywood is good for lately is remakes and sequels. Still, I won't bury this movie prematurely. This might actually work if placed in capable hands.


----------



## Chee (Jun 11, 2008)

I hope they do it in Japan with Japanese characters. 

they better not fill it up with American dipshits like in The Grudge and other Japanese remakes.


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 11, 2008)

To be honest, I'm SO EXCITED FOR THIS. I HOPE ZAC EFRON IS LIGHT. I know it'll probably fail horribly, but it'll be funny, and that's a plus. I can't wait.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 11, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> no, another thing americans will ruin.


 
The Japanese ruined it long before the American adaptation was ever in progress.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 11, 2008)

Sounds intresting 

Zac Effron....


----------



## mister_napolean (Jun 12, 2008)

this movie needs neil patrick harris then it well be legend wait for it ary haha


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 12, 2008)

Lol, can't wait to see Ryuk.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 12, 2008)

Chee said:


> I hope they do it in Japan with Japanese characters.
> 
> they better not fill it up with American dipshits like in The Grudge and other Japanese remakes.



If there's one thing the Japanese DN movies should have shown, it's that just because they're Japanese it doesn't mean it will be good. 

They really didn't do much better by making American FBI agents JAPANESE in their version. In fact, that's the problem with Japanese live action in general. 

Besides, it'd be interesting to see what setting it in America would be like.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2008)

This was inevitable.  The concept behind Deathnote is too interesting for Hollywood to ignore.


----------



## Hana (Jun 12, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The Japanese ruined it long before the American adaptation was ever in progress.



Agreed. The Japanese live action version sucked, so I have higher hopes for this one.



Royal_Devil1 said:


> If there's one thing the Japanese DN movies should have shown, it's that just because they're Japanese it doesn't mean it will be good.
> 
> They really didn't do much better by making American FBI agents JAPANESE in their version. In fact, that's the problem with Japanese live action in general.
> 
> Besides, it'd be interesting to see what setting it in America would be like.



I'd love to keep Light as Japanese, and everyone else too but it's not going to happen. At least the can attempt to make L British *squee*. It _is_ an adaptation so people shouldn't get their hopes up for many (if at all) Japanese cast members.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 12, 2008)

The character is Japanese. Characters like Ray Pember were American though, so they should keep the nationalities of the characters true to the series.


----------



## Willy Wonka (Jun 18, 2008)

i sooo have got to see this movie. o.o


----------



## Kaname (inactive 2) (Oct 23, 2008)

I would go see it, and Zac efron does look alot like Light and maybe vanessa hudgens could play Misa Misa in the movie. O_o


----------



## Sen (Oct 24, 2008)

I hope they do it justice. 

I don't know though, I loved L's actor in the Japanese version, so it will be hard to top that.


----------



## Mia (Oct 24, 2008)

filming zack efron as Raito is beyond humiliation for Death Note. i object


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 24, 2008)

Death Note movies was awesome. Why?

L raped Light near the end. It was so awesome.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 24, 2008)

Efron doesnt deserve to be anywhere near death note


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 24, 2008)

lol damn they look alike ><

but dont effron have some enxt contract keeping him all squeky clean?! i doubt they would let him do a 'darker' role!


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 24, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol damn they look alike ><
> 
> but dont effron have some enxt contract keeping him all squeky clean?! i doubt they would let him do a 'darker' role!



Yeah, Disney basically has him by the dick.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 24, 2008)

wtf? if the japanese one sucked balls, why would you have HIGHER hopes for an AMERICAN made remake of manga/anime? Doesn't look like its gonna work for Dragonball, and I don't think it'll work for Death Note either, at the very least, odds are very very against an american remake of Death note actually being GOOD.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 24, 2008)

赤イヌ大将 said:


> wtf? if the japanese one sucked balls, why would you have HIGHER hopes for an AMERICAN made remake of manga/anime? Doesn't look like its gonna work for Dragonball, and I don't think it'll work for Death Note either, at the very least, odds are very very against an american remake of Death note actually being GOOD.



There's a big difference. Dragon Ball would require extensive CGI and an insane special effects budget to be good. DN just requires some competent acting and light CGI for Ryuk. Western actors >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Japanese actors so DN should be better then the Japanese version.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Oct 24, 2008)

They should get Vanessa Hudgens to play Misa if Zefron's gonna play Light.


----------



## dora ♥ (Oct 24, 2008)

im so excited ! 

but is zac efron really going to play light ?
i mean , i dont think that he is bad . its just ,
hes played such preppy roles , lmao .

im excited to see who will play l , though .​


----------



## Kameil (Oct 24, 2008)

Pfft a remake? It'll be good.

To me it's been more than enough of a wide variety of DN movies considering kids are making their own death note's in school.


----------



## Chee (Oct 25, 2008)

Zac Efron is just a rumor.


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 25, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> There's a big difference. Dragon Ball would require extensive CGI and an insane special effects budget to be good. DN just requires some competent acting and light CGI for Ryuk. Western actors >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Japanese actors so DN should be better then the Japanese version.



in all honesty I don't even think much CG is needed for Ryuk (except for his ability to float around, appear and disappear, but they can work that into special effects), all that's really needed is a good makeup artist or at least I hope they go this route. I really though the CG Ryuk in the japanese movie looked silly and completely out of place, he didn't blend in well at all. That aside if they end up doing this western remake maybe I could actually rope my brother into seeing it, he mentioned something about how he would if it was remade in "english" when saw a trailer for a select showing of DN in the states, so maybe I'll hold him to that


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Oct 25, 2008)

this will definately be interesting. and to those who are curious as to zac efrons acting, *cough* high school musical 3 is out in theaters today *cough*


----------



## Talon. (Nov 9, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> If there's one thing the Japanese DN movies should have shown, it's that just because they're Japanese it doesn't mean it will be good.
> 
> They really didn't do much better by making American FBI agents JAPANESE in their version. In fact, that's the problem with Japanese live action in general.
> 
> Besides, it'd be interesting to see what setting it in America would be like.



i know right? its wierd how the world of movie production works 

what i cant understand is why american companys dont study their source material like they should when it comes to japanese horror/suspense. I mean, come on! the american grudge movies were nuthin compared to the japanese ones. (although the american godzilla with matthew broderick was pretty good imo)


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 9, 2008)

Meh. I'll go see it, if only to be its undertaker and give it last rites as the mounds of cold dirt are piled atop its bloated corpse.


----------



## Even (Nov 10, 2008)

this is going to fail on so many epic levels


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 10, 2008)

I was thinking about the casting of Light.  If Zac is unavailable (which, if Disney has anything to do with it, he will be), the casting people should consider Chase Crawford.  He's a young, up-and-coming actor who bears a strong resemblance...



You decide.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 10, 2008)

excellence153 said:


> I was thinking about the casting of Light.  If Zac is unavailable (which, if Disney has anything to do with it, he will be), the casting people should consider Chase Crawford.  He's a young, up-and-coming actor who bears a strong resemblance...
> 
> 
> 
> You decide.




That dude on the left if he shaves.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 10, 2008)

^yeah. id rather have crawford over efron ANY day


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 10, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> ^yeah. id rather have crawford over efron ANY day



Boom, baby!  

He plays more mature roles, too.

He was in The Haunting of Molly H.


----------



## Chee (Nov 10, 2008)

Yea, he'd be a good pic.



> He was in The Haunting of Molly H.



Was he a good actor?


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 10, 2008)

I would be afriad zac effron would end up turnign death note into some hsm bullshit. 

Chance Crawford ftw. I think he could pull of being a creepy psycho.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd prefer they have a CGI Light instead of Zac.


----------



## Chee (Nov 10, 2008)

Which reminds me, do you think they will do CGI for Ryuk or the good ole traditional way like the prosthetics in Pan's Labyrinth?


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 10, 2008)

Chee said:


> Which reminds me, do you think they will do CGI for Ryuk or the good ole traditional way like the prosthetics in Pan's Labyrinth?



I would hope for CG.


----------



## Chee (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm hoping for prosthetics. If its as good as the ones in Pan's Labyrinth then CGI is totally unneeded.

I mean, make Ryuk more realistic looking of course. Not so "cartoony".


----------



## Starrk (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, if the Special FX coordinator from _Pan's Labyrinth_ is involved, then Ryuk will look badass.

I always loved him.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 10, 2008)

^yeah. pans labrynth was fuckin sweet


----------



## Munak (Nov 11, 2008)

Can they do it in one movie? If they stay true to the manga, that is?

I might go and see it.


----------



## jnglkat (Nov 11, 2008)

Chace Crawford as Light? lolz. I like him though.

Sounds interesting


----------



## Chee (Nov 11, 2008)

Megatonton said:


> Can they do it in one movie? If they stay true to the manga, that is?
> 
> I might go and see it.



Hopefully they will base it off the manga, not the film.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 11, 2008)

...Weird. I'm curious, it makes sense considering DN's popularity. Mostly I'm curious about how Ryuk's going to be done, hoping for prosthetics as well.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 11, 2008)

Chee said:


> Hopefully they will base it off the manga, not the film.



Hah!  Doubt it.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh no, why, why Death note ? Death note is japanese, if Holywood want to make a death note movie, they should work with japanese actors and the movie should be made in Japan. 
Why they think the story would be better in the US ?

It would be more interesting if Holywood try to made a new story based on the story and the universe of death note. Like an a story that's start many year after the end of death note.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 11, 2008)

Le Male said:


> Oh no, why, why Death note ? Death note is japanese, if Holywood want to make a death note movie, they should work with japanese actors and the movie should be made in Japan.
> Why they think the story would be better in the US ?
> 
> It would be more interesting if Holywood try to made a new story based on the story and the universe of death note. Like an a story that's start many year after the end of death note.



I disagree.

Death Note is a story that can happen anywhere.  The only thing they're really changing around so far is the nationalities.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 11, 2008)

excellence153 said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Death Note is a story that can happen anywhere.  The only thing they're really changing around so far is the nationalities.



But why change the place of the story ? It's like make a remake of Prison break in Europe


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 11, 2008)

Le Male said:


> But why change the place of the story ? It's like make a remake of Prison break in Europe



Hey... who knows if it'll be set in America.

Weren't all the Grudge remakes set in Japan?


----------



## Talon. (Nov 11, 2008)

^ i do believe so...


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 11, 2008)

They took an westerner to play light so....


----------



## Chee (Nov 11, 2008)

I hate how they place an American in Japan just so they don't have to have subtitles for them, it's really annoying. 

I hope they just go with one or the other, not blend it. 
I'm really hoping they get a Japanese actor and set it in Japan, but I wouldn't mind it they set it in America.


----------



## Shade (Nov 11, 2008)

^ Bah, we all know it'll be an American student in a big American city.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 11, 2008)

Shade said:


> ^ Bah, we all know it'll be an American student in a big American city.



So i will be an americanized Death note.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 12, 2008)

littleblondepunk said:


> I would be afriad zac effron would end up turnign death note into some hsm bullshit.



Because HSM is a musical all because of Effron right? Oh yes, no director can tell him how to do things. If true I'm actually impressed with the amount of control he has over a movie at such a young age. 

And apparently, the story of an intelligent, charismatic boy finding a Death Note, using it to kill criminals, and his duel with the world's greatest detective to see who can expose the other first can only take place in Japan. Why is this? Besides the original being in Japan what other logical reason can someone make as to why such a story cannot be told in another part of the world


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 12, 2008)

Why the story should be in an other part of the world ? Why not respect the original story ? 

Sorry guys but i have still in mind the american adaptation of the french movie "Taxi".......


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 12, 2008)

Le Male said:


> Why the story should be in an other part of the world ? Why not respect the original story ?
> 
> Sorry guys but i have still in mind the american adaptation of the french movie "Taxi".......



That... was a mistake.

It was 2004.  We've learned from our mistakes... right?


----------



## Chee (Nov 12, 2008)

*snickers* Hollywood...learn by their mistakes? Yea, right.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 12, 2008)

excellence153 said:


> That... was a mistake.
> 
> It was 2004.  We've learned from our mistakes... right?



But in 2009 you'll make an other mistake called Dragonball.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 12, 2008)

^


that was a fluke to begin with, ROFL


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 12, 2008)

Le Male said:


> Sorry guys but i have still in mind the american adaptation of the french movie "Taxi".......



Uh, Taxi sucked for a variety of reasons.Queen Latifah being a major reason. And it was a very loose remake. Just setting it in America didn't make it suck. 

Again, if most of the story elements are kept in and if we have good actors for the roles why would setting in America suddenly ruin everything? Basically, name me a few scenes in Death Note that would not work in an American setting or with a slight American twist.  

In fact, I'll do one myself. The scene where Light has that guy hold up the bus he was on with Penbar would most likely have to be reworked since most guys like him in America would be taking their date in their own car instead of taking a bus 

Then again, it was a bus to "Spaceland" in the manga so maybe they could be going to one of those amusement parks with a bus service to help you get to areas that are further away. So even if he drove her there they'd still have to take a bus


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 12, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Uh, Taxi sucked for a variety of reasons.Queen Latifah being a major reason. And it was a very loose remake. Just setting it in America didn't make it suck.
> 
> Again, if most of the story elements are kept in and if we have good actors for the roles why would setting in America suddenly ruin everything? Basically, name me a few scenes in Death Note that would not work in an American setting or with a slight American twist.



When you change the place of the story, you already start to change someting from the original. The main characters must be japanese and live in Japan. The actin in the manga take place, Japan, in Los angeles and New York, they have to change few thing to make it total american. But i still don't understand why it must be a westerner Light, in the western world.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 12, 2008)

Le Male said:


> When you change the place of the story, you already start to change someting from the original. The main characters must be japanese and live in Japan. The actin in the manga take place, Japan, in Los angeles and New York, they have to change few thing to make it total american. But i still don't understand why it must be a westerner Light, in the western world.



Changing the setting didn't hurt the Magnificent Seven. Didn't hurt A Fistful of Dollars. Hell, it's worked for a number of Shakespeare's stuff. The Departed ring a bell? And those are just the ones that popped into my head. I've been surprised to learn how many American movies through the years have been remakes

Of course, with all you've been preaching you must hate those movies too correct?

If you can get the right people behind it you can make a story work almost anywhere. I'm not saying Death Note is one of those movies (hell even Japan failed at making a live action version), just that they didn't suck because of the setting, it was due to the people working on it. 

Oh yeah, before I forget again. 



> But why change the place of the story ? It's like make a remake of Prison break in Europe



Go right ahead and make it. If you can get the right people behind it, it might even work.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 12, 2008)

> Didn't hurt A Fistful of Dollars. Hell, it's worked for a number of Shakespeare's stuff.


Kurosawa's _Ran_ is a perfect example, wouldn't you say? Shakespeare in Japan, and it was masterfully done. I'm all for stories being taken out of their original context, so long as the quality of the content doesn't suffer too terribly, and the finished product proves worthwhile.

Taking a tale and repackaging it so that it can appeal to new audiences and apply to their lives - that's a practice as old as storytelling.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 12, 2008)

The sad thing is that's the remake would be more famous than the original.....


----------



## jkingler (Nov 12, 2008)

It's only a sad thing if you think that indirectly generating new exposure for the original is a bad thing.

How many Westerners would have seen Ringu _without_ The Ring? And how many wound up seeing it _because of_ the Anglicized version's release?

I agree that the original should be credited as such. And of course many won't care about a story's origin so much as they care about the story put before them. But those who are really affected by the story and care to look into these things - they will delve and discover the trail leading back to the original, and maybe even come to appreciate the source itself. 

Example: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



For years and years, I had no idea that The Shawshank Redemption and Stand By Me, two of my favorite movies, were screen adaptations of Steven King novels. I'd seen them over and over again, and read about them quite a bit, and one day I learned, much to my surprise, that King was the mind behind two of my favorite stories. 

I long held the misguided impression that King only wrote horror to scare, to get a cheap scream. I've since come to appreciate that his work is much more diverse and nuanced than that. 

I know that this anecdote illustrates how going from book to movie can lead back to the book, and not how taking a movie from one country to another leads back to that movie of origin, but I'm sure you get the gist of what I'm trying to say here.


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 12, 2008)

You know I love when people treat live action movies of their favorite anime as some kind of sacre desecration. We all know trainwrecks such as dragonball, wouldn't work mostly because the suspension of belief is already driven to the limit in animated form, but for things that could work and be interpreted in live action people always cry "they'll ruin it."

Le Male why are you so adamant that a live action Death Note movie won't work if they use american actors? Was it the fact that Deathnote was set in Japan that made you like it? Had death note instead been an american cartoon or american comic would it then have been somehow inferior? Like others have said, the reason I believe a live action Death Note move will work is because at bear bones it's a detective story, a battle of wits containing elements that can be interpreted anywhere with any actor so long as it's all executed well. Heck if Japan can do Shakespeare right then anythings possible.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 13, 2008)

Sorry guys but for me this story must be made in Japan. I really liked the manga, that's why i want that's nothing change. Plus i don't like when Hollywood want to make remake. It's not that's an american version would be inferior, the problem is that's Hollywood think, their version would be superior because the action take place in the west. I also don't like the fact that's the Hollywood machine will sell their Death note to the world and nobody will know that's it's based on a japanese manga. 
I would be very happy if Hollywood try to make this movie in Japan with japanese actors. I don't understand why you guys want that's this movie take place in the US.
Thank in my country, the anime after been air on a cable channel will be air on a big channel, the japanese movie was in theater and is now in DVD so people can easly watch the japanese version before the US version.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 13, 2008)

Uh, the Japanese Death Note movie has been released here in the States too, in theaters and DVD. I guess it did as well as it could given the circumstances. Those that liked Death Note already saw it and those that didn't know much didn't. The most popular response from the later group was that the movie looked like something Scifi-channel slapped together. I don't know what you know about Scifi-channel's original movies but I will say that's not a good thing to be compared to. 

Of course, I can't say I blame them since I made the mistake of wasting 5 dollars to see it and can safely say I would not mind at all for a US remake completely overshadowing the original movies. 

And the manga will get more press. When The Dark Knight came out sales for the "The Killing Joke" shot through the roof. Watchmen sales also went up and that was due to just the trailer attached to TDK.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Nov 23, 2008)

The Japanese move sucked, hopefully America will do better.


I want Zac Effron to play Light, even though I am strongly Anti-High School Musical. 

"If Zac plays Light, he'll probly write a name down in the Death Note and break out into song."
"Yeah, I could totally see the whole I'll take a Potato Chip and eat it scene done in song."


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 23, 2008)

Fujioka said:


> The Japanese move sucked, hopefully America will do better.
> 
> 
> I want Zac Effron to play Light, even though I am strongly Anti-High School Musical.
> ...



omg lol i totally see that "ill take a potatoe chip and eat it" then he breaks out singing then L's like wtf


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 3, 2008)

Death Note?!  More like Death NOT!

Sorry, I just had to.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 3, 2008)

interesting. I didn't know they were going to do this. I heard the Japan version was bad, so i wonder what this one will be like


----------



## Kamina (Dec 3, 2008)

He's not a good enough actor to play L, I could not take him seriously after seeing HSM.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 3, 2008)

Kamina said:


> He's not a good enough actor to play L, I could not take him seriously after seeing HSM.



They didn't say L.  They said Light.

But as I've said before, I doubt Disney will allow him to do such a sketchy role.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 3, 2008)

excellence153 said:


> They didn't say L.  They said Light.
> 
> But as I've said before, I doubt Disney will allow him to do such a sketchy role.



My mistake, I would just expect him to turn around and start singing.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, that's awesome, great news! 

I really want to see it. I want to see the Japanese ones too since I haven't seen then yet, lol.


----------



## HinataSanctuary (Mar 28, 2009)

*America is going to make a live-action Death Note*

America's gonna make live-action Death Note, i found the IMDB page and stuff X(


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 28, 2009)

But even Japan's live action attempt sucked, and Hollywood is going to fuck it up even more.

Can I have the link please.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 28, 2009)

Most likely this?

Can't view though.


----------



## blodgharm (Mar 28, 2009)

i think it may be good i dunno i like death note although  i only seen it a few times


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 28, 2009)

Well then Wikipedia here I come...

Processing...Processing

Hmm only Information it has is that it's being made by Vertigo Entertainment.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 28, 2009)

Omg... I hope they don't kill it...


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2009)

bleh, It's the existance of Ryuk that wouldnt work for americans style of filmmaking. If Shusuke Kaneko, who made Godzilla(for the first time) look superior tot he American Godzilla in terms of special effects, couldn't make a believable Ryuk, I dont think American movies can.......

Plus, you'd have to rewrite the shinigami aspect.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 28, 2009)

I just get the feeling they will mess it up badly. Why must they try in make everything into a live-action movie.


----------



## Chee (Mar 28, 2009)

Ugh. So far Japanese adaptations haven't been good at all. This one will probably be no different. I have hopes for it so far though.

And isn't there like 5 other threads for this?


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 28, 2009)

Is this the same one where Zac Effron is the leading candidate to play Light?


----------



## Even (Mar 29, 2009)

Isn't there a thread already for this?

Anyways, I really liked the Japanese live-action adaptions. They made some changes to the story, all right, but that didn't bother me too much. I still enjoyed the twists of those movies as well  
I'd like to call them an "alternative" version of Death Note, instead of a "real" adaption.

anyways, the American version is probably going to suck balls... Just look at what happened to Dragonball... I fear this will be the same...


----------



## Para (Mar 29, 2009)

Death Note: Evolution

 but yeah, haven't they been talking about doing this for years?


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Mar 29, 2009)

I like the live action movies, maybe even more than the manga and anime. Just due to the fact that L lives long enough to expose Light...


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Mar 29, 2009)

Even said:


> Isn't there a thread already for this?
> 
> Anyways, I really liked the Japanese live-action adaptions. They made some changes to the story, all right, but that didn't bother me too much. I still enjoyed the twists of those movies as well
> I'd like to call them an "alternative" version of Death Note, instead of a "real" adaption.
> ...



im sorry i would have to disagree the Japanese version was chezzzy(with a z),i have hope for death note  .DBZ shouldn't have been made into a live action movie in the first place it was "impossible" to do it a keep it decent, i first saw the trailer months ago and each time i died a little...death note on the other hand  can be done.           *PS I REPEAT THE DBZ MOVIE SHOULD NOT HAVE BEEN DONE IN ANY LANGUAGE AT ALLLL*


----------



## Clue (Mar 29, 2009)

I watched the first Japanese live action movie and thought it was terrible.  I'm pretty sure an American remake won't be much better, especially if Zac Efron plays Light.  I mean, come on.


----------



## chaosakita (Mar 29, 2009)

We need Zac Efron as Light! They even share the same sexual orientation. It will be perfect.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 29, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> Is this the same one where *Zac Effron* is the leading candidate to play Light?



Seeing that kid die in a movie sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Mar 29, 2009)

Fuck that shit

Zac Effron


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2009)

lol I can't picture the kid who was throwing up basketballs while dancing being a hard-faced killer.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 29, 2009)

I guess if someone calls you a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) enough, you snap.


----------



## Broleta (Mar 30, 2009)

I enjoyed the Japanese live action Death Note movies, especially the second one cause they made the story even more awesome. L Change the World was pretty good too. This, however will most likely be shit as it seems Hollywood are just trying to cut costs in these bad economic times in terms of writing by just making adaptions of stories that already exist. In b4 the story takes place in new york and Light is renamed to Lewis.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't know about this. Death Note, other than the Shinigami, should be very easy to adapt onscreen. It has no supernatural stuff in it, no crazy ki blasts, no super speed. It's just characters and dialogue.

Leave it hollywood to ruin something though. I'm sure they'll find a way to fuck it up. Maybe make it into a teen angst movie.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 30, 2009)

not zac efron as light

fuck high school musical


----------



## Bart (Mar 30, 2009)

I personally think that it could be rather awesome, to say the least. Although, Tatsuya Fujiwara and Kenichi Matsuyama were very awesome in their roles. If they totally got the cast and script wrong then it would be horrible. Also the director would have to be reasonably brilliant at he's craft.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know about this. Death Note, other than the Shinigami, should be very easy to adapt onscreen. It has no supernatural stuff in it, no crazy ki blasts, no super speed. It's just characters and dialogue.
> 
> Leave it hollywood to ruin something though. I'm sure they'll find a way to fuck it up. Maybe make it into a teen angst movie.



They'll give Ryuk a muscle suit with nipples.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 30, 2009)

It's possible for it to be good, hopefully it goes that way.


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 30, 2009)

Let's wait and see and hope it doesn't end up... like that *other* movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2009)

It will be 80 minutes long and feature a lot of Matrix slow-down effects, highschool house parties, sexy love interests, and airbending.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 31, 2009)

People need to that many foreign ficition will not work as live action.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 1, 2009)

> *Warner Brothers Acquire Live-Action Death Note Rights *
> 
> Parlapanides Brothers to adapt Tsugumi Ohba, Takeshi Obata's supernatural suspense manga
> 
> ...



In: Anime News Network


----------



## excellence153 (May 1, 2009)

I still say that Chase Crawford would make the perfect Light.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 1, 2009)

Frankly both zac effron and chase crawford look almost the same to me. 

Back when my gf started to force me to watch gossip girl I asked "hey isn't that the kid from that high-school musical thingy?" and was answered with a big "no no no" followed with a glare.

They both got the Light look, although zac is a little more girlish (which is fine for manga characters) I haven't seen any of them do anything not fangirl related.

Whoever they pick better be able to have a cold killer face on and some tight acting, thats all that really matters to me.

So long as its not DBZ-live-action 2 and they stick to the manga, the movie should be nice. They better make ryuk scary


----------



## Gambitz (May 1, 2009)

Hmmmmm


----------



## Neoreobeem (May 1, 2009)

For the love of God did anyone learn anything. First off the whole thing with Efron was a rumor, nothing more. Second There were 12 volumes, volume 13 was a guide to the series. Casting unknowns is the best way to go, also with the right CGI the Shinigami will look great. They have to take this movie seriously otherwise people will hate it just like DBE.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 1, 2009)

ugh no thanks, i'm not watching zac efron in shit.  He can disappear for all i care   and i'm generally tired of american adaptations of 2 year old japanese movies.


----------



## illmatic (May 1, 2009)

This guy should play Light.




Now who should be "L"?


----------



## Chee (May 1, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> People need to that many foreign ficition will not work as live action.



Yup, it will. It just depends on what the fiction is. Death Note can work because people here are familiar with demons (don't bother with the shinigami crap here in America) and its relatively realistic.


----------



## Superrazien (May 1, 2009)

illmatic said:


> This guy should play Light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats his acting credits.


----------



## Nihonjin (May 1, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know about this. Death Note, other than the Shinigami, should be very easy to adapt onscreen. It has no supernatural stuff in it, no crazy ki blasts, no super speed. It's just characters and dialogue.



^If you look at LOTR's Gollem, I'd say it should be possible to pull of a believable Ryuk. And other than that it's just dialogue...
Really, if they put a little bit of effort into it I don't see how anyone could fuck this up...


----------



## Superrazien (May 1, 2009)

Nihonjin said:


> ^If you look at LOTR's Gollem, I'd say it should be possible to pull of a believable Ryuk. And other than that it's just dialogue...
> Really, if they put a little bit of effort into it* I don't see how anyone could fuck this up..*.


----------



## Al-Yasa (May 1, 2009)

*He should be L*



*He should be Light Yagami*


----------



## Beyond Birthday (May 1, 2009)

I went to see L Change The World, it was a Jap. live action though.


Have America remake that one and it'd all be hell


----------



## Nihonjin (May 1, 2009)

^I'm serious, I don't see how anyone with half a brain, a budget as big as theirs and a little effort could fuck this up...

I'm probably underestimating human stupidity though, meh, we'll see.


----------



## Chee (May 1, 2009)

Eh, I'll save my judgement for when the trailer rolls by.


----------



## Superrazien (May 1, 2009)

Nihonjin said:


> ^I'm serious, I don't see how anyone with half a brain, a budget as big as theirs and a little effort could fuck this up...
> 
> I'm probably underestimating human stupidity though, meh, we'll see.



You realize that man was Uwe Boll right?


----------



## Chee (May 1, 2009)

People can eff it up. I mean, what if some idiot comes along and forces more action into it?


----------



## Bender (May 1, 2009)

And let me guess Zac Efron is going to have the lead role


----------



## Nihonjin (May 2, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> You realize that man was Uwe Boll right?



No, but I googled him and apparently he's considered the worst director in history. (Which is probably why I've never heard of him or saw any of his crap movies)

But even so, unless they add random new characters, completely change the original character designs and personalities and add a random new crap plot like they did with DB:E I don't see how they cou- Wait a second...they _can_ fuck it up! 

You've opened my eyes. This movie is doomed to fail.


----------



## Medusa (May 3, 2009)

I herd dat Samuel "L." Jackson played L


----------



## Superrazien (May 3, 2009)

Its to bad Heath Ledger is dead, cause I think he would of made a good L.

 But since hes dead, I was thinking maybe Garrett Hedlund


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 3, 2009)

Medusa said:


> I herd dat Samuel "L." Jackson played L



The image is not showing but i supossed it was this one!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 3, 2009)

I already said that's but why not take japanese actors and play the movie in Japan like the manga ?


----------



## excellence153 (May 3, 2009)

illmatic said:


> This guy should play Light.



Chase Crawford, my point exactly.  Let it be known that if they pick him for the role, I called it.


----------



## Superrazien (May 3, 2009)

Le Male said:


> I already said that's but why not take japanese actors and play the movie in Japan like the manga ?



What, Hollywood cast Asians for the lead role? That would be a revolution.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 3, 2009)

Le Male said:


> I already said that's but why not take japanese actors and play the movie in Japan like the manga ?



They already did, and it failed real bad


----------



## Chee (May 3, 2009)

I'd love to see Japanese actors in the front role of an American film for a change.


----------



## Shade (May 3, 2009)

It would connect more with audiences and all that if it took place in an American city, with an American lead. It all depends on how genuine the producers wants to keep it though.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 3, 2009)

Effron would be a good light. He looks just like him.


----------



## T4R0K (May 3, 2009)

Super Mike said:


> Effron would be a good light. He looks just like him.



If he learns to act a maniacal mastermind that has an insane laugh. 

I think I'd judge the potential movie entirely on that point.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 3, 2009)

Shade said:


> It would connect more with audiences and all that if it took place in an American city, with an American lead. It all depends on how genuine the producers wants to keep it though.



Then for me it's not a remake, it's an americanization.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 3, 2009)

Le Male said:


> Then for me it's not a remake, it's an americanization.



Then it's an Americanized remake. There, I win.

But seriously, Just because everyone was Japanese and it was in Japan did not make the Japanese live-action ones suck any less. In fact, it hurt it because even American characters were played by Japanese. Being in Japan is not what made Death Note great, it's the story and characters, which won't suffer from just a change of scenery if done right. Sure, some modifications have to be made but both the anime and live action added their own spin to some things and everyone seemed to take them in stride

Besides, seeing how the events of Death Note would play out in another country besides Japan has always intrigued me.


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2009)

Japanese actors won't bring in the crowds, nuff.

Anyway theres plenty of Emo's who could play L so we don't have to worry there. Hmm Chace Crawford looks wise is perfect but he has the acting ability of stale bread so no. As long as that shit from Twilight stays away I don't care.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 3, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Its to bad Heath Ledger is dead, cause I think he would of made a good L.
> 
> But since hes dead, I was thinking maybe Garrett Hedlund



How about Joseph Gordon-Levitt for L ? He's an solid actor.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 3, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> How about Joseph Gordon-Levitt for L ? He's an solid actor.



I'd second that



Shaved/cleaned/hairstyled he'd do fine, he's got the acting and he's got the "I'm not really here" kind of eyes imo.


----------



## Superrazien (May 3, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> How about Joseph Gordon-Levitt for L ? He's an solid actor.



yeah that's actually a decent choice. But I confess the only thing I seen him in was in 3rd Rock from the Sun. How far does his acting ability stretch?


----------



## Neoreobeem (Sep 6, 2009)

I found something from a guy on IMDB who was sent what he calls an early draft. Here is part of it since the summery is too long:
I have just been private messageing a person who has read the script ! - Here is the summary He/She gave me. It's Awful .. 
Character names: 
Luke Murray - Light Yagami 
Sophia (Luke's girlfriend) - I guess there's no Japanese counterpart for her 
Sarah Murray (Luke's sister) - Sayu Yagami 
Captain John Murray - Soichiro Yagami 
Watari and L remain the same. 

Luke is 21 and wears thunder-cat T-shirts , Baggy Trousers and jeans. He also drives a motorcycle. His cleverness isn't shown very much. His dad is very suprised at his results and expected him to do awful. His family lives in a poorish neighbourhood with lots of trouble and teens playing music too loud. He clearly thinks that he should never go back to get the death note. It shows him getting his life back together and attending law school. I think after he looks back we hear some narration from him saying "No ... I can Never Go Back". 
He is too much of a goody two shoes. There isn't one mention of the Words "God" or "New World" in it aswell.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 6, 2009)

Neoreobeem said:


> I found something from a guy on IMDB who was sent what he calls an early draft. Here is part of it since the summery is too long:
> I have just been private messageing a person who has read the script ! - Here is the summary He/She gave me. It's Awful ..
> Character names:
> Luke Murray - Light Yagami
> ...



and you honestly believe this to be true ..........I say show me the proof,i mean anyone can write that and claim to have "read' the script.,and btw that is horrible.


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 7, 2009)

Neoreobeem said:


> I found something from a guy on IMDB who was sent what he calls an early draft. Here is part of it since the summery is too long:
> I have just been private messageing a person who has read the script ! - Here is the summary He/She gave me. It's Awful ..
> Character names:
> Luke Murray - Light Yagami
> ...



A Big part of me says your lieing . But the side of me that knows of Dragonball Evolution thinks this could be true or not to far from what it would be.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't prove it nor can I get the guy who recieved the early draft to back up what I'm saying. To be honest I knida think it could be true since American live action anime movies take many liberties with the source material. Here's a link to the thread, make of it what you will.

ice cream goodness


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh hell no.The Strangers and Shutter sucked.Get somebody else to do it.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 7, 2009)

I mean does this crap actually make money?  I know dragonball did internationally for horrible reasons, but chun li failed everywhere.  Are they just going to keep trying to make these adaptations until they find that one cash cow?  Trial and error...error...error...error and did I mention error?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2009)

Chun li was on a tiny budget but DB was just not even understandable.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 7, 2009)

Michael C. Hall should play as Light.It would be awesome.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 7, 2009)

Expect it to bomb,like Dragonball.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 7, 2009)

Aye, anime and feature films don't mix too well, especially American versions.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 7, 2009)

Neoreobeem said:


> I can't prove it nor can I get the guy who recieved the early draft to back up what I'm saying. To be honest I knida think it could be true since American live action anime movies take many liberties with the source material. Here's a link to the thread, make of it what you will.
> 
> *DA LINK*



And what anime movies are these ? DBE & ? ? ?


LOL @ comparing a shitty video game movie to a shitty anime movie.


----------



## krome (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Achilles (Sep 7, 2009)

It's funny how most of the peoples casting choices has to do with who has the right hair (Zac Effron). I'm pretty sure anyone with straight hair can grow bangs, how about someone who can actually act in a serious role.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 8, 2009)

Who will play Misa? Megan Fox?


----------



## Jeff (Sep 8, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Who will play Misa? Megan Fox?



That's not a joking matter 

No one replaces my Erika Toda pek


----------



## Mister B (Sep 8, 2009)

This time, we at least have some decent live-action movies to go back to when America fucks it up.


----------



## Orga777 (Sep 8, 2009)

.....Oh god......... Please no.... Just great. First Cowboy Bebop, and now Death Note... DAMN YOU HOLLOWOOD! (Yes, that is spelled intentionally... <_<)


----------



## Misha (Sep 8, 2009)

America 

This movie will make millions considering all the DN fangirls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2009)

Goku1003 said:


> Michael *Anthony *Hall should play as Light.It would be awesome.


Agreed.


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 8, 2009)

Efron: I WILL TAKE THIS POTATO CHIP.....

....AND EAT IT.

.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Narcissus (Sep 8, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Who will play Misa? Megan Fox?




Please, don't even joke like that.


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Sep 9, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Please, don't even joke like that.



Its a Joke..... She will play Ryuk 


Cuz its just as planned​


----------



## Gabe (Sep 9, 2009)

i heard a rumor that Zac Effron will play light. that's horrible. the Japanese versions are good they should not ruin it like they did with dragon ball. i would be messed up to use the disney guy for someone as complex and bad ass as light.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 10, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Who will play Misa? Megan Fox?



A useless except for eye candy bimbo playing a useless except for eye candy bimbo? It fits


----------



## Eki (Sep 10, 2009)

I thought the regular was good enough.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 10, 2009)

This is going to fail so much it will be comedy gold.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm honestly surprised people are comparing DN to DBZ and Street Fighter. Those two failed because of the over-the-top action involved. DN is way more grounded in reality. Really the only drastic special effects will be the shinigami. 

It all comes down to how they cast and direct. And honestly people, enough with this Effron crap. It has always been a rumor perpetrated by the internet


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 10, 2009)

Sam rockwell should play Light 

that'd be awesome 


and L should be played by Chris Rock


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2009)

Christopher Walken should play Ryuk. That'd made this movie fuckawesome.


----------



## Eki (Sep 10, 2009)

billy may should have a part too


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2009)

He should. 

He should play Light's dad. "Hey, BILLY MAYS HERE! I'm gonna investigate you!" The name of the character would have to be changed to Billy Mays.


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Sep 11, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He should.
> 
> He should play Light's dad. "Hey, BILLY MAYS HERE! I'm gonna investigate you!" The name of the character would have to be changed to Billy Mays.



No, Billy Mays as L and Vince Offer (sham wow guy) as Light/Kira 

It will be epic.​


----------



## Achilles (Sep 11, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> billy may should have a part too








 *I'LL TAKE THIS POTATO CHIP AND EAT IT!* ​


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 11, 2009)

Anyone who compares the upcoming DN film to the dragonball and SF films, is an idiot. Those two films sucked because the actual series are not the kind of anime/manga that can be turned into a live action film. Its too ridicolous, and _way_ too cheesy. DN, on the other hand, while not the most realistic series, is _far_ more realistic than DB and SF, and a live action film can work, it just needs the right producer, like Speilberg, or somebody along those lines.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Sep 12, 2009)

You're right this movie is easier to adapt than DB or SF. The only thing I disagree with is Speilberg being involved. We need a director, producer, and writer who understand the material and can commit to 4 films. 3 about Light vs L, Mello, and Near and the 4th adapted from Another Note.


----------



## excellence153 (Sep 12, 2009)

Neoreobeem said:


> You're right this movie is easier to adapt than DB or SF. The only thing I disagree with is Speilberg being involved. We need a director, producer, and writer who understand the material and can commit to 4 films. 3 about Light vs L, Mello, and Near and the 4th adapted from Another Note.



That's... not going to happen.  I mean, I can't see the future, but I highly doubt that any production company is going to make this a 4-movie deal.  Two, maybe.  Three, doubtful.  Four... ARE YOU FUCKING RETARDED?!


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2009)

I am Calling it Now Zach Effron will play Light

and the guy from Twilight will Play L

and Dakota Fanning will Play Misa


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 12, 2009)

Neoreobeem said:


> You're right this movie is easier to adapt than DB or SF. The only thing I disagree with is Speilberg being involved. We need a director, producer, and writer who understand the material and can commit to 4 films. 3 about Light vs L, Mello, and Near and the 4th adapted from Another Note.



So you want a director to ruin their career and mess up a studios finances.


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Sep 13, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> That's... not going to happen.  I mean, I can't see the future, but I highly doubt that any production company is going to make this a 4-movie deal.  Two, maybe.  Three, doubtful.  Four... ARE YOU FUCKING RETARDED?!



Spider man is a cool comic series and look what happen!, there will be a 4 and 5!


----------



## Neoreobeem (Sep 13, 2009)

We know there is a fair sized fanbase so why not. Most movies get stuck in a trilogy anyways. Even without a 4th movie 3 is still possible. On top of that it's not like this is Terminator or Transformers where you need a huge budget you'll have a hard time recovering.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 13, 2009)

Zac Efron looks just like Light. Rumors say that he might play the part, and I'd have no problem with that.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 13, 2009)

Zero? said:


> Efron: I WILL TAKE THIS POTATO CHIP.....
> 
> ....AND EAT IT.
> 
> .



And then break into song.


----------



## excellence153 (Sep 13, 2009)

Robot-Overlord said:


> Spider man is a cool comic series and look what happen!, there will be a 4 and 5!



You're comparing Spider-Man and Death Note?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> I am Calling it Now Zach Effron will play Light
> 
> and the guy from Twilight will Play L
> 
> and Dakota Fanning will Play Misa


 Dakota Fanning as Misa?


----------



## Dorian16 (Sep 27, 2009)

Neoreobeem said:


> I can't prove it nor can I get the guy who recieved the early draft to back up what I'm saying. To be honest I knida think it could be true since American live action anime movies take many liberties with the source material. Here's a link to the thread, make of it what you will.



You can get the guy who recieved the early to back up what you said ...

Im that guy. I typed "Luke Murray" "Death Note" into google to see if the news had spread elsewhere and found this thread. Ask me what you want. Sent me your email and i'll send you the full script if you want.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 3, 2010)

^If that information is true, it's looking like they're doing their own version of Death Note, instead of a remake.


----------



## Thomaatj (Jan 3, 2010)

So stupid if it's true..


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 3, 2010)

Stark said:


> ^If that information is true, it's looking like they're doing their own version of Death Note, instead of a remake.



That's what a remake is . . .


----------



## Chee (Jan 3, 2010)

That screenplay can't be real, its too stupid.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jan 3, 2010)

I doubt they have a big enough budget to hire Efron


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jan 3, 2010)

Sounds interesting, I cant wait to see it.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jan 4, 2010)

They need to rename the movie.

Seriously.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Jan 4, 2010)

What the fuck. Stop fucking shit up.

As if fucking up Dragonball wasn't enough already.


----------



## Blastrix (Jan 4, 2010)

I doubt anyone would write a 111 page script just to make a fake. Although it should be said that this is the first draft so it may change a little, but either way it doesnt sound promising


----------



## Zaru (Jan 4, 2010)

Blastrix said:


> I doubt anyone would write a 111 page script just to make a fake. Although it should be said that this is the first draft so it may change a little, but either way it doesnt sound promising



People write longer fanfiction than that though.


----------



## Blastrix (Jan 4, 2010)

True and i guess it is possible if you are willing to take the time. I doubt it though. Its typically Hollywood to rewrite characters (especially main characters), so people can relate to them more.


----------



## Dabura (Jan 4, 2010)

c'mon this is fake shit. this story has been on the internet before..


----------



## Blastrix (Jan 4, 2010)

^And it is still being discussed alot on other forums (its not like the document popped up twice)

If you are curious about the backstory of the leaked document, read this side Link removed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2010)

Is this joke movie still being made? It has potential to be worse than Dragonball, I can't wait.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 4, 2010)

Sounds boring compared to the original.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 5, 2010)

I would think people would like the US version being different than the original movies and manga. Why would you want to see the exact same story you've seen and read before, especially when it wasn't that good.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 5, 2010)

They're (supposedly) removing aspects that I liked about the original death note, which decreases the chances of it being good a lot


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 5, 2010)

But isn't the point of a remake to reinterpret something in a new way?


----------



## Starrk (Jan 5, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> That's what a remake is . . .



I mean they're changing the plotline of the movie to better appeal to American audiences.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 5, 2010)

Zack Efron as Light ?i duuno the cool kid whom everyone worships part would work out but Light was also mean.Zack efron playing a mean genius i cannot see.
but yeah the actor in the Japanese live movie sucked !!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> But isn't the point of a remake to reinterpret something in a new way?


To an extent. Sometimes Hollywood takes it too far. Instead of Death Gods and a deadly notebook they could make Light some emo asshole that stabs himself with a pen and gives himself tattoos and all the tattoos are people and they die the way he tattoos himself. And instead of blonde hair he of course has black hair, pale skin, wears a lot of makeup, and cuts himself every time he kills somebody and cries.


----------



## Chee (Jan 5, 2010)

Stark said:


> I mean they're changing the plotline of the movie to better appeal to dumb-as-shit audiences.



Fix'd.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> \ And instead of blonde hair he of course has black hair, pale skin, wears a lot of makeup, and cuts himself every time he kills somebody and cries.



I thought Light's hair was brown


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 6, 2010)

If they do remake it, they better get some talented people together to make the movie like they did with _The Departed_.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 6, 2010)

Chee said:


> Fix'd.



DN is a story for ten year olds.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 6, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> DN is a story for ten year olds.



Pretty damn cynical ten year olds.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 7, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> Pretty damn cynical ten year olds.



Yeah, I agree. Shit, I dont know many ten year olds who would even enjoy that kind of cartoon/manga. At the ripe age of ten, I would think it was boring, and would even think of reading/watching it.


----------



## Powerful Lord (May 9, 2012)

It's fake, and many people would be willing to write 111 pages fake scripts, there are a lot of those on the net, it's basically like fan fiction.

Right now this film is in the hands of talented peolpe, as Shane Black wants to direct it, his Kiss Kiss Bang Bang is proof that he can direct and he's right now up to direct Iron Man 3, the project wasn't green-lighted yet because:


> Warner's studios planned to change the background story of Yagami, into one of vengeance instead of justice, and also the removal of Shinigami. But Black opposed this change and has not been green-lit


Proof enough that he cares for the story, but don't count on Misa appearing, from what i heard they were only adapting the 1st 3 volumes


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 9, 2012)

> last post 01-08-2010 06:05 AM


----------



## Powerful Lord (May 9, 2012)

Didn't find another Death Note live-action film thread


----------



## Pseudo (May 9, 2012)

.


----------



## αshɘs (May 9, 2012)

oh lol

I don't really care for DN, but Shane Black being involved could make it interesing. Will he make a buddy movie centered on Light - Ryuk? 



Powerful Lord said:


> Proof enough that he cares for the story, *but don't count on Misa appearing*, from what i heard they were only adapting the 1st 3 volumes



it's not like it would be a bad thing


----------



## Powerful Lord (May 9, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> oh lol
> 
> I don't really care for DN, but Shane Black being involved could make it interesing. Will he make a buddy movie centered on Light - Ryuk?
> 
> ...



For some fans it may be


----------



## αshɘs (May 9, 2012)

She'a a terrible character, one of the worst females in shonen


----------



## Samavarti (May 9, 2012)

I wouldn't go as far as saying Misa is one of the worst females in shonen, but is she disappeared i certainly wouldn't complain.


----------



## Gabe (May 9, 2012)

lets see if it is good i actually liked the Japanese movies


----------

